# Breeding



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have 9 reds and 3 Caribas in my 100g tank and they range from the size of 5 to 7 inches. I know my tank may be overcrowded but I am trying all different kinds of things to get my Reds to breed such as put more decorations in so they will have something to nest by and i've also put peat granular into my Fluval 404 because I heard that stimulates breeding but still no luck. I do water changes atleast once a week and I have read on some post that once they did a water change the next day their P's showed signes of breeding. I know I have some Reds in the tank that are already mature but im thinking since I have so many P's in the tank that they won't breed. Does anyone know why I haven't had any luck???

Thanks


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

the reason that you might not get a cariba to breed is because maybe they dont want too have to fight over territory every second and not have enough time to breed, or maybe all the caribas are males or all females, the same goes with the red bellys.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a similar setup. 8 reds and 3 caribes. Large fish in a 113 gallon tank and they wont breed. I have a rena xp3 filter and a power head with expensive lighting etc.. I think the caribe cause problems for the natteri reds to breeds. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> I have a similar setup. 8 reds and 3 caribes. Large fish in a 113 gallon tank and they wont breed. I have a rena xp3 filter and a power head with expensive lighting etc.. I think the caribe cause problems for the natteri reds to breeds. Can anyone confirm this?


 Nike posted a thread a couple months ago and stated that there were caribes in a RBP tank and the rbp's still spawned.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

11 ''good sized'' P's in a 100 gallon is alittle tight. They might not feel comfortable enough to do the deed. IMO


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't know...I didn't do jack to my tank...just some gravel and fake plants...just one day they started doing it...and hasn't stop over since...well...actually if i feed them too much...they would just stop...

over crowded maybe a factor...because they have to worry about other fish and territory...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Makoa84 said:


> I have 9 reds and 3 Caribas in my 100g tank and they range from the size of 5 to 7 inches. I know my tank may be overcrowded but I am trying all different kinds of things to get my Reds to breed such as put more decorations in so they will have something to nest by and i've also put peat granular into my Fluval 404 because I heard that stimulates breeding but still no luck. I do water changes atleast once a week and I have read on some post that once they did a water change the next day their P's showed signes of breeding. I know I have some Reds in the tank that are already mature but im thinking since I have so many P's in the tank that they won't breed. Does anyone know why I haven't had any luck???
> 
> Thanks


 sounds a bit overcrowded to me


----------

